# Galveston bay



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Wade fishing has been solid all winter for us on Galveston bay. Working corkys, top waters, and soft plastics around oyster shell and mud has been the ticket. We have some nice weather and tides this Thursday and Friday call 832-385-2012 to get on the water.










www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

